# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Super MP3 Download - 100 Million Këngë për shkarkim

## shefqeti

Mbi 100 milion MP3 falas
Me Super MP3 mund të dëgjoni dhe Shkarkoni muzikë nga rrjetet më të mëdha të botës ,siq është youtube etj.
Ju sjell këngët më të nxehta/hite
çdo javë dhe listën e këngëve më të nxehta në të gjitha zhanret, që nga elektronike fetare, rock,i hip-hop ,klasike, etj
Dëgjim online Pa kufij
Të gjitha me qasje të pakufizuar në mbi 100 milion këngë, ju mund të dëgjoni muzikë online FALAS .
Kërkim i avancuar *
Super MP3 Download mund të kërkoni këngë në bazë titullit, artist, album, dhe botimit. Ju mund të kërkoni edhe live, piano, kitarë, apo kërkim botime të këngëve tuaja të preferuara.


Shkarko programin e plotë-
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zajhq476xf48xh7

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Unë di një që ka më shumë:
www.google.com

----------


## Darius

Mos e shkarkoni ate qe ka postuar shefqeti se ka trojan.

----------


## Bamba

Cudi qe paska trojan!  :pa dhembe: 

Nigjoni Blood'in, nuk ka si GOOGLE!!!  :ngerdheshje:

----------

